# Wedding Makeup by Mary Kay



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

First of all, no offense to anyone who loves or sells Mary Kay or whatever... but I just wanted to share a funny story that happened to me today.

My friend and co-worker is getting married and I am one of her bridesmaids. A few weeks ago I offered to do hers and the other girls and my makeup for her wedding, free of cost. Well, she went to a bridal show and put her name in a "Win a Mary Kay Wedding" something thingie. (Everyone wins, it's a scam) and she calls me today and says that on the 25th we're all getting together so the Mary Kay lady can pick out colors that are good for our skin tone.

"I dont have to buy anything, do I?" I said to her.
"um... I guess not"
"Well, I mean, if she picks stuff out for me, I have like 100 shades of eyeshadow I am sure I can replicate the look with my own stuff"

But seriously when I was told I'd have to have a _makeup consultation_ with a _mary kay_ salesperson, I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I am going to end up making the Mary Kay lady feel so stupid at the stupid makeup consultation thing when I talk about how I will wear MAC and only mac and won't buy any of her pore-clogging, gross makeup. And that I'll do my makeup myself, thankyouverymuch.






What do you think? It just felt so........ wrong.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 17, 2006)

I, personally love Mary Kay. But I love it for different reasons than I love MAC. Mary Kay is softer and more of an everyday makeup in my opinion. Also, you are NOT obligated to buy ANYTHING. They can never force you into purchasing any product, EVER!!! Just go, see the look she's planned out for you and then the day of the wedding, replicate the look with your stuff. Just be open minded about it and try not to let your feeling for Mary Kay overshadow the joy of your friends wedding.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh... I'm not overjoyed about her wedding... haha. I feel like I'm forced into this spot of being a bridesmaid when I don't even like the guy she's marrying that much... but that's another story which needs not to be talked about and such.

I liked Mary Kay lipgloss. Then they stopped making it. But I just can't seem myself taking makeup advice from the person. It's like I've become so closed-minded about other brands. Blah....


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

I will be COMPLETELY honest!  I am a TOTAL MAC whore!  That being said, Mary Kay has reformulated their foundations recently.  I always hated Mary Kay, but got roped into one of those parties by my sister-in-law and felt like I had to buy something to help her get whatever it is the hostess gets.  Anyway, I bought their new medium coverage foundation and to be completely honest, it is by far the best liquid foundation I have used in years.  I prefer mineral or pressed powder foundations (like studio fix), but if I am in the mood for liquid foundation, this is the one I reach for.  I can't vouch for the rest of the line since that is all I bought, but I was very pleased with it and would consider looking at the rest of the line if I ever get roped into a party again.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, you know what, while we're talking about wedding makeup... A wedding is around the corner (or the year) for me, too, and I want want WANT a MAC MA to do my makeup, or an artist who uses MAC.... how do I go about that? If I go to the counter, are the girls allowed to take jobs off of store grounds? And how do I figure out which one I want to do it?


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Oh... I'm not overjoyed about her wedding... haha. I feel like I'm forced into this spot of being a bridesmaid when I don't even like the guy she's marrying that much... but that's another story which needs not to be talked about and such.

I liked Mary Kay lipgloss. Then they stopped making it. But I just can't seem myself taking makeup advice from the person. It's like I've become so closed-minded about other brands. Blah...._

 

Go with it open minded....maybe it could be one of us girls who loves makeup so much that is the profession she wants and there is no MAC around or being a Mary Kay consultant is more conductive to her being a mother or something.  Just because she is selling a product you are not crazy about doesn't mean that she doesn't have some useful tips you could use with your makeup.  None of the MK gals I know are pushy.  Also, (aside from the fact that you don't like the groom) this is your friend's wedding.  It is about her day and it could be fun for all of you to get together and do this.  Speaking from experience, don't mess with the bride's idea of a good time for everyone or you could lose a friend over a couple hours of MK products! Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

I totally understand. I am just using this forum as a free zone to complain and whine where I know no one here knows me in RL and I can say the things that have been on my mind... so please don't lecture me.... i want to be hugged. I know where I need to keep my mouth shut, but like I said, I need SOMEWHERE to vent.... sorry..


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

and you know, I've been to Mary Kay parties plenty of times before (and other makeup parties... Arbonne) and unlike MAC, being talented has absolutely nothing to do with having a job through these companies. As long as you can make Miss Kay herself some $$, you're in.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Hey, you know what, while we're talking about wedding makeup... A wedding is around the corner (or the year) for me, too, and I want want WANT a MAC MA to do my makeup, or an artist who uses MAC.... how do I go about that? If I go to the counter, are the girls allowed to take jobs off of store grounds? And how do I figure out which one I want to do it?_

 
You can schedule an appointment with your local MA.  There is usually a fee of (I think) about $40, but if that is your dream, I am sure it would be well worth it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, Mary Kay still has lipgloss. I just love the Pink Allure. It's the same formula, just in smaller tubes so that it can fit into the Color 101 compact like the lipsticks do. I love their gloss too! Along with most everything they do.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_I totally understand. I am just using this forum as a free zone to complain and whine where I know no one here knows me in RL and I can say the things that have been on my mind... so please don't lecture me.... i want to be hugged. I know where I need to keep my mouth shut, but like I said, I need SOMEWHERE to vent.... sorry.._

 
Hey, I wasn't lecturing you! Sorry if you took it that way.  You threw it out there like you wanted opinions and I was giving you mine.  Vent away and complain away!  Just don't take the responses so personally!  If you post problems publically, you might not always get the exact responses that you are wanting.  I gave you my unbiased opinion and was in no way trying to be mean, only saying if you were open minded you might end up having a good time with your friends.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand completely! Personally I feel so uncomfortable at those events! No matter what anyone says there is always tons (even if unspoken) pressure to buy. Why would you want to buy mary kay??? Perhaps they do have a few items here and there that might be okay for you, but wouldn't you rather spend your money on mac? Yes! Of course you have to go and be polite and just smile and nod and then recreate the look on your own. As far as the wedding goes - it's the bride's show, but nobody can make you put stuff you don't want in your train case. She can tell you what shoes to wear, what dress to wear and how to wear your hair - she can even tell you what make up colors to wear, but what brand? No.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_and you know, I've been to Mary Kay parties plenty of times before (and other makeup parties... Arbonne) and unlike MAC, being talented has absolutely nothing to do with having a job through these companies. As long as you can make Miss Kay herself some $$, you're in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wasn't meaning that the girl would be a certified makeup artist, but neither are the majority of the women here.  All I was saying is that as fellow women who like makeup, maybe we all have something worthy to share.   Your shouldn't discount someone JUST because they sell Mary Kay.  Maybe she truly loves MAC and is one of the people who posts awesome FOTDs here, but needs some extra money, so she sells Mary Kay.  All I was saying was to be open minded.  A closed mind learns nothing.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe thanks betsy. I don't think she's going to have a problem with it. It's not even my friend that I'm worried about. It's the Mary Kay salesperson. I hate when people from other brands ask you what makeup you wear. You tell them MAC, and then they try to tell you some reason why you shouldn't wear it. I don't want to hear that! That makes me look down on THEIR makeup NOT mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this thread is totally random but it reminds me of a time when I was at ULTA getting Bare Minerals put on my face. She was trying to sell me the blush, too. I told her "can I wear my MAC blush with it?" "Yeah, you can!" she said. And then, a few minutes later. "So you say you wear mac...... that's my favorite brand..... I'm working here while waiting for a job to open at MAC". PHEW. I get so worried that people will try to upsell other products to me....


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_I wasn't meaning that the girl would be a certified makeup artist, but neither are the majority of the women here.  All I was saying is that as fellow women who like makeup, maybe we all have something worthy to share.   Your shouldn't discount someone JUST because they sell Mary Kay.  Maybe she truly loves MAC and is one of the people who posts awesome FOTDs here, but needs some extra money, so she sells Mary Kay.  All I was saying was to be open minded.  A closed mind learns nothing._

 
I'm just worried, that's all. I hate the pressure like others have said of feeling like you have to buy something. Like, everyone else will be buying the shit they say looks nice on them, and I'll be like "nothanks"


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_And then, a few minutes later. "So you say you wear mac...... that's my favorite brand..... I'm working here while waiting for a job to open at MAC". PHEW. I get so worried that people will try to upsell other products to me...._

 
Ha! That's awesome. I know what you mean about feeling uncomfortable when they are trying to sell the product. I don't know what is worse, hating what they want to sell or feeling bad for them for having to sell it. I can't stand how companies like Mary Kay make women buy all that stuff and then pressure them to sell it. It's creepy. I'm sure that there are plenty of really talented saleswomen who have made it work for them but I just think about those women who just aren't meant for sales and who end up with a bunch of product they can't use. And yes, I know that MK will buy it back (under certain conditions) but still...


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_I'm just worried, that's all. I hate the pressure like others have said of feeling like you have to buy something. Like, everyone else will be buying the shit they say looks nice on them, and I'll be like "nothanks"_

 
Hey, I COMPLETELY understand that!  That's why I bought the foundation, because I felt obligated to buy something.  That part totally sucks!!  So, all I am saying is just go....have a great time, make sure ya'll have some mixed drinks brewing...let the chick make up your face-you may love it or hate it.  Buy the cheapest thing there....a pretty lipstick or gloss and go about your way not feeling guilty and you just had a great time with your friends!  Afterwards, go with your great (or not so great makeup) out for a girls night on the town!  In the end all I was trying to say was to make it about your friends, not about the makeup and if you get lucky,  the MK lady may actually know a thing or 2 about makeup that you could learn.  Of course, she could be some really out of style woman who knows nothing about makeup - in which case refer back to my comment about mixed drinks.


----------



## andreariggen (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a MAC newbie but definitely a makeup whore and I got roped into selling Mary Kay because I thought it would help curb my spending habits. Unfortunately for me, it totally wasn't my thing! First, I felt I had no business telling people how to wear their makeup when I am still learning how to do my own! Second, it is an extremely pushy environment. They try to get you to use scripts when talking to potential customers and they are soooo cheesey! And yes, about the wedding drawing, it's a total scam - everyone wins...that's how consultants get business!

Now, as for their makeup, I found it to be so blah. I guess I just needed more variety. And on the foundation, I couldn't wear it (and it was the new formula) because it still looked so cakey on me. I have a friend who now sells it and her foundation always looks so old-ladyish - could be that she just has a heavy hand. I always had to mix it with moisturizer to lighten the coverage. Now I use studio stick and I am in love!

Anyway...good luck with the whole wedding thing...you'll make it through! =)


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL,.. I guess I am a Baaaaad Mary Kay Consultant,.. heeheee,.. I dont really "sell it" I think their skincare is a really good line,.. I don't sell to the public,.(The MK Wedding thing is something that the consultant did on her own to sell, MK doesn't do any promotions) I buy for myself and friends,.. or course my friends get it at my price,.. so I dont make any $$,.. But I must say while they are improving their color line,... it is still is mostly neutral,.. granny colors,.. every once and a while they get something decent but it is usually for their velocity line (Young women) and is discontinued,. unlike MAC they don't have enough good color items to pull that off. And the sad thing is that I have to agree with a few of the posts on here,.. there are opportunities to learn about makeup application but unfortuantely alot of the women don't attend them. Mary Kay had  great seminar with professional MA Robert Jones,.. (Does the Dixie Chicks, Sheryl Crow,.. and others MU) but you had to be on it signing up and paying for it right away,.. it was super limited,.. so they have opportunities to learn the application,.. but it is sad how many dont have a clue,.. so I agree,.. I like MK,.. but I am the odd woman out,. I dont do pushy and I don't go around bugging people,.. but I look 25 at 31 sooooo I think I have a lot to thank them for on their skin care, but I will leave the color line to someone else and go MAC all the way. And also I noticed lately they are fixing a lot of things that aren't broken,.. the new foundations,.. hard to use for the unskilled,.. the new mascara changes,.. blah,.. and the new liquid liner,.. well,.. Pooh on them for screwing up a good thing.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Hey, you know what, while we're talking about wedding makeup... A wedding is around the corner (or the year) for me, too, and I want want WANT a MAC MA to do my makeup, or an artist who uses MAC.... how do I go about that? If I go to the counter, are the girls allowed to take jobs off of store grounds? And how do I figure out which one I want to do it?_

 
i love my mac ma and asked if she freelanced on the side. thankfully she does, so she's agreed to do my makeup for my own wedding =) 
never hurts to just ask, hope that helps.

and as far as mary kay, i really love their eye soothing gel, it feels so refreshing and great. they have some really good products and some just soso. but to each her own, hope you have fun though.


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 17, 2006)

I have to agree with a lot of the other posters here - the skin care is fantastic, and their foundations (at least before they were reformulated) were great.  I personally used to have really bad skin care habits, and because of their classic line, I was able to pull myself and my skin back together.  Their color selection isn't the best, but they have some pretty good basics to start with.

It's funny, 2 friends of mine, from 2 different worlds, became Mary Kay consultants around the same time.  One of my friends asked if I'd have a party, and I did, and she had us all give ourselves facials with their products, and apply a simple makeup look; the whole thing went really well, and I was sold.  It helped that my friend was a makeup fanatic to start with, but she made a lot of money doing the whole spiel, and I really enjoyed the presentation and was interested in more product.  I learned a lot from her, both makeup and skin care related.

The other friend, however, asked her sister to host a party, and I attended - what a nightmare!  She didn't have a clue about how to apply makeup as she rarely wore makeup herself - she actually had us applying blush with a cotton ball instead of spending the $$ to buy disposable cheek blushers, using concealer as foundation (she didn't know the difference), and wanted us to use her kit mascara, without using disposable wands.  I didn't buy anything (even though I was already familiar with the line), because I simply didn't believe anything she said.  It was really a mess.

Your story just reminded me of all that.  But seriously, go to the consultation, find out what kind of Mary Kay rep she is; you might learn a lot. Don't feel pressured to buy anything you don't want.   

Also remember that if one product out there worked for absolutely everyone, there would be no competitors.  Some things work for some people, some things work for others.  You have to use what works for YOU!   

HTH!


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_I will be COMPLETELY honest!  I am a TOTAL MAC whore!  That being said, Mary Kay has reformulated their foundations recently.  I always hated Mary Kay, but got roped into one of those parties by my sister-in-law and felt like I had to buy something to help her get whatever it is the hostess gets.  Anyway, I bought their new medium coverage foundation and to be completely honest, it is by far the best liquid foundation I have used in years.  I prefer mineral or pressed powder foundations (like studio fix), but if I am in the mood for liquid foundation, this is the one I reach for.  I can't vouch for the rest of the line since that is all I bought, but I was very pleased with it and would consider looking at the rest of the line if I ever get roped into a party again._

 

Thank you for reassuring me that I am not insane for loving MKs medium coverage foundation, because I have oily skin and it just works for me, Other than that I prefer lancome teint idol.  I do like the nail polish.  I would have a hard time letting someone else do my makeup for a wedding or something important.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_First of all, no offense to anyone who loves or sells Mary Kay or whatever... but I just wanted to share a funny story that happened to me today.

My friend and co-worker is getting married and I am one of her bridesmaids. A few weeks ago I offered to do hers and the other girls and my makeup for her wedding, free of cost. Well, she went to a bridal show and put her name in a "Win a Mary Kay Wedding" something thingie. (Everyone wins, it's a scam) and she calls me today and says that on the 25th we're all getting together so the Mary Kay lady can pick out colors that are good for our skin tone.

"I dont have to buy anything, do I?" I said to her.
"um... I guess not"
"Well, I mean, if she picks stuff out for me, I have like 100 shades of eyeshadow I am sure I can replicate the look with my own stuff"

But seriously when I was told I'd have to have a makeup consultation with a mary kay salesperson, I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I am going to end up making the Mary Kay lady feel so stupid at the stupid makeup consultation thing when I talk about how I will wear MAC and only mac and won't buy any of her pore-clogging, gross makeup. And that I'll do my makeup myself, thankyouverymuch.






What do you think? It just felt so........ wrong._

 
I really don't blame you.  I work at a school where there is an overabundance of MK.   I like the foundation as I said earlier.  But, I was once sucked in to the cult of pink and it just is not my thing.  MK is ok for products but when mac has the greatest eyeshadows and everything else to lower yourself to have a MK person try to do your makeup (maybe she'll be great but why gamble)-  would be really uncomfortable for me.  

 I think I really don't like MK because they push religion and false friendliness on everyone and act like it is the ONLY makeup that anyone could possibly need. i.e. one of the teachers in my building sells it and I was trying to convince her to go mac...then she seen the viva glam line and got all hypocritical about how dare someone support aids research ...I have nothing against people who sell MK just the philosophy and the multilevel marketing.

I think I'd be insulted just because if I offered to do makeup for a friends wedding and then she turned and took up a mk offer when you probably have more skills and a better traincase than the MK lady.  I did my friends wedding makeup and touchups later... I would not have been comfortable letting someone else do my face for an important event though.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_hehe thanks betsy. I don't think she's going to have a problem with it. It's not even my friend that I'm worried about. It's the Mary Kay salesperson. I hate when people from other brands ask you what makeup you wear. You tell them MAC, and then they try to tell you some reason why you shouldn't wear it. I don't want to hear that! That makes me look down on THEIR makeup NOT mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 
I have to explain that when you compare Mary Kay to mac, there is not a comparison, I rarely pick up a fashion magazine and see MK makeup credits.  I tell the MK people that mac is known and used as a makeup line for fashion shows.  That generally ends the discussion pretty quickly.  Unfortunately my makeup snobbery outdoes theirs. I think there is a large percentage of the population who are convinced that MK is a high end line and then there are the rest of us who are into dillards/nordstroms/sephora lines. I don't want to tell someone why they shouldn't wear a certain line, mac doesn't have to put down other lines (although putting down aspects of mk is fun)


----------



## Kris Jongkindt (Jan 10, 2014)

That is great that you are going to do the makeup for your friend and the bridal party. More power to you. As a Mary Kay consultant who does weddings I can tell you it is part of our service to do the wedding makeup for the bride and her brides maids. The reason for the consult is to go through and get the skin care and colors down and make sure there are not issues with the brides skin that she would like to stay out of her pictures. Definitely not a scam, yes we will sell you products if you want them but we are not forcing them on you. Who knows if you spend some time with your friends at the party you might have fun, instead of trying to give the girl crap. I know I love to get together with anyone in the makeup business who knows I might learn something. Oh and your friend gets free product if you guys do buy something. Just keep an open mind.


----------

